# New Weber, breaking in with Lamb



## bbally (Jan 10, 2010)

So the 22.5 inch blue weber showed up Friday via UPS.  Figured I might as well break it in with a lamb loin.








And the lamb came out pretty nice.  I marinated in cabernet Sauvignon, rosemary, garlic, thyme, salt and pepper.







It was a good dinner, did stuffed acorn squash and a rice pilaf with it.


----------



## alx (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work again chef...Top of the mountain....


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice there chef you did a great job. Man that lamb looks so good and juicy. All I can say is that I wish I was there with you to enjoy it too.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new FANTASTIC Weber Kettle.

Weber Kettle is my favorite BBQ cooking tool, been using one since 1981.


----------



## bassman (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new kettle, Bob.  I'm sure you needed another cooker!


----------



## atcnick (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good man!


----------



## bbally (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a disease!


----------



## iceshark (Jan 14, 2010)

going to be trying some tomorrow. Yours look awesome.


----------

